# help soundstream 700sx



## wopdeeze (Jan 10, 2012)

looking for schematics for soundstream reference 700sx. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

Send me a PM with your email address and I'll take care of it.


----------



## sdiesel (Jan 31, 2012)

How about the 500sx?


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

sdiesel said:


> How about the 500sx?


Send me a PM with your email-address.


----------

